# Récupérer mot de passe borne airport



## RICOOL (15 Février 2007)

Bonjour à tous; 
mon pote vient chez moi avec son pc sous le bras pour se brancher sur free, or on me demande mon mot de passe de la borne airport. je suis allé fouiller dans le trousseau et n'ai pas réussi à l'obtenir car on me demande le mot de passe système, or comme j'ai tout mis en automatique impossible de les connaitre tous ces mots de passe :hein: 
comment faire pour le récupérer svp car tout ce que j'ai vu sur le forum ne répond pas à ma requête ...
merci beaucoup:sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Février 2007)

Fais une recherche avec "r&#233;initialiser le mot de passe" (du syst&#232;me donc).


----------



## NightWalker (15 Février 2007)

Mot de passe borne airport... ce ne serait pas la clé WEP/WAP de la borne ?


----------



## Einbert (15 Février 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> Mot de passe borne airport... ce ne serait pas la cl&#233; WEP/WAP de la borne ?



Je pense &#233;galement qu'il doit s'agir de la cl&#233; WEP/WPA . Dans ce cas-ci, tu vas dans Pref syst&#232;me > R&#233;seau > Airport, puis tu regardes quel cl&#233; tu as mis pour ton profil de connexion.

Profite de regarder que ta cl&#233; fasse plus de 16 charact&#232;res et  soit un m&#233;lange de  minuscules, majuscules, des chiffres ainsi que des charact&#232;res sp&#233;ciaux (,&#37;$) , s'il s'agit du WPA bien entendu. Si tu n'es pas en WEP, alors change pour WPA si possible  . Vouala.

++


----------



## RICOOL (15 Février 2007)

Einbert a dit:


> Je pense également qu'il doit s'agir de la clé WEP/WPA . Dans ce cas-ci, tu vas dans Pref système > Réseau > Airport, puis tu regardes quel clé tu as mis pour ton profil de connexion.
> 
> ++



quel clé tu as mis pour ton profil de connexion ??
DÉSOLÉ mais je ne vois pas où ? je vois identifiant aiport etc mais ne vois pas quel est la clé ...? merci


----------



## Einbert (15 Février 2007)

Une fois dans les préf Réseaux, tu sélectionnes donc airport, puis l'onglet airport et tu regardes que le cadenas est bien déverrouillé. Tu devrais y voir le nom de ton réseau airport auquel tu te connectes ainsi que la sécurité utilisée pour ce réseau (par exemple "WPA Personnel"). Tu double-clique sur le nom du réseau que tu utilises et tu devrais voir apparaître une fenêtre de configurations. Il ne te reste plus qu'à cliquer sur "Afficher le mot de passe".

++


----------



## RICOOL (16 Février 2007)

Désolé , mais là tu vas croire que mes neurones sont restés dans la poubelle ... quand je clique sur réseau, ensuite airport, je me retrouve avec  cette fenêtre : je ne comprends pas ce que tu me dis :rose:  pardon, mais là ...???


----------



## Dead head (16 Février 2007)

1. Là où il y a "Par défaut, se connecter : Automatiquement", clique sur "Automatiquement" et sélectionne "Aux réseaux préférés".

2. Clique (ou double-clique) sur le nom de ton réseau qui a dû si'inscrire juste en-dessous.

3. Dans la nouvelle petite fenêtre qui s'est affichée, tu peux voir ton mot de passe. S'il n'est pas en clair, clique sur la case à gauche de "Afficher le mot de passe".

4. Si tu veux juste voir ton mot de passe mais ne rien changer, clique ensuite sur "Annuler" et quitte les préférences Réseaux sans enregistrer tes modifications.


----------



## RICOOL (19 Février 2007)

tres clair , merci beaucoup pour ces détails


----------



## zebboz (26 Février 2007)

cela est très clair en effet mais comment est il possible que j'ai un mot de passe avec 45 symboles????
Il me semblait avoir mis un mot de passe pas trop compliqué pour ne pas l'oubli..... Bon OK il devait pas être si simple


----------



## Dead head (26 Février 2007)

Bonjour.

À priori, ce n'est pas toi qui choisis le mot de passe pour AirPort. Il s'agit d'un mot de passe sécurisé, et pour l'être, sécurisé, mieux vaut qu'il ne soit pas trop simple afin que n'importe qui ne rentre pas dans ton réseau. Par exemple, si tu n'avais aucun mot de passe, ton voisin du dessus, qui a une dent contre toi, pourrait pénétrer sur ton réseau local. À priori (encore), il n'y a aucune raison de le retenir par cur, ce mot de passe. Mais tu peux le noter quelque part au cas où.

Tu confonds peut-être avec un autre mot de passe ?


----------



## zebboz (26 Février 2007)

je parle du mot de passe wep.
C'est bien de cela qu'il s'agit?
J'utilise l'airport sur mon imac et je voudrais pouvoir l'utiliser sur mon ibook g3 avec une clef wifi d-link dwl-g122 (encore un autre problème) mais 45 symbole ne correspond à rien puisque sur l'ibok il me demande un mot de passe soit de 5, 10, 13 ou 26 caractères.
P.S. je n'ai pas de voisin au dessus


----------



## NightWalker (26 Février 2007)

Les 45 symbols sont compos&#233;s des chiffres de 0 &#224; 9 et des lettres de a &#224; f ? D'ailleurs il y en a 45 ou 32 ?

La cl&#233; WEP peut &#234;tre cod&#233; soit sur 64 bits ou sur 128 bits...

A ne pas confondre avec la cl&#233; WPA...

En ce qui concerne le WiFi de tes voisins, normalement tu peux v&#233;rifier le nom WiFi de ta borne...


----------



## zebboz (26 Février 2007)

La fatigue me fait commettre bien des erreurs il y a en fait 65 caractères cela commence par $ puis des chiffres et des lettres de 0 à 9 et de a à f.
je choisi clé wep ascii 40/128 ou mot de passe wep ou wpa personnel... le mot de passe est toujours le même.
Alors que chez free j'ai un mot de passe pour le wifi de 9 caractères!!!!


----------



## NightWalker (26 Février 2007)

Alors pour le mot de passe free c'est encore autre chose, normalement c'est le mot de passe pour accéder pour accéder à la configuration de ton modem, non ?



> La fatigue me fait commettre bien des erreurs il y a en fait 65 caractères cela commence par $ puis des chiffres et des lettres de 0 à 9 et de a à f


C'est sont des nombres héxadécimaux, ça commence toujours par "$" 

En revanche, 65 caractères me semble beaucoup pour un codage 128 bits


----------



## zebboz (26 Février 2007)

Chez free c'est la clé wpa tkip + aes (??????)
et j'ai bien recompté il y a 65 caractères
voilà je n'en sais pas plus


----------



## NightWalker (26 Février 2007)

Tu as quel modèle de Freebox ?


----------



## zebboz (26 Février 2007)

une freebox v3 avec la carte wifi pc card 802.11g (54 Mbps)


----------



## NightWalker (26 Février 2007)

Tu n'as pas une page qui ressemble à ça ???


----------



## zebboz (26 Février 2007)

Voir la pièce jointe 13586


----------



## NightWalker (26 Février 2007)

si je reviens sur ça...



> J'utilise l'airport sur mon imac et je voudrais pouvoir l'utiliser sur mon *ibook g3 avec une clef wifi d-link dwl-g122 *(encore un autre problème) mais 45 symbole ne correspond à rien puisque sur l'ibok il me demande un mot de passe soit de *5, 10, 13 ou 26 *caractères.



ta clé WiFi d-link ne reconnait que la clé WEP jusqu'à 128bits (26 caractères). J'ai bien peur que tu sois obligé d'utiliser le cryptage WEP au lieu de WPA pour ton FreeBox...


----------



## zebboz (27 Février 2007)

en effet j'ai demandé une clef wep chez free et maintenant tout fonctionne avec une clef à 10 caractères
merci


----------



## NightWalker (27 Février 2007)

de rien...


----------



## RICOOL (12 Mars 2007)

C'est sont des nombres héxadécimaux, ça commence toujours par "$" 


A savoir, mon mot de passe commençait toujours par $, or il s'avère que je n'avais pas 26 mais 27 caractères différents ... il m'a fallu oter le $ pour que j'ai 26 caractères et que ça marche ... mon pote peut donc se connecter direcetement chez moi désormais avec son PC.
A plus


----------



## NightWalker (12 Mars 2007)

Oui... le "$" indique que ce qui suit est un nombre un héxadécimal. Ce symbol ne compte pas dans les 26 caractères...


----------

